# Keeping GP Cool



## southpaw1964 (Jan 23, 2012)

YourLinkGoesHere   For those of you that have GP,how do you keep them cool?


----------



## carolinagirl (Jan 23, 2012)

Shaving their belly is a good way to keep them cool. shaving them all over is not a good idea since their double coat helps insulate them some from the heat.  If they lose that, they can get hotter.   Make sure they have shade and a kiddy pool.  Some like to dig big deep holes.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 23, 2012)

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> Shaving their belly is a good way to keep them cool. shaving them all over is not a good idea since their double coat helps insulate them some from the heat.  If they lose that, they can get hotter.   Make sure they have shade and a kiddy pool.  Some like to dig big deep holes.


----------



## southpaw1964 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 23, 2012)

Big holes....many of them.  :/


----------

